# Dealer wants 2 change price



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

I placed my order about a week ago for the following: 325xi auto,leather,xeon, pp,cwp,sp & hk. He pulled up an invoice on computer that was $36310 and wrote it in on sales slip. The price we org. agreed upon was $37520, but he made an error, or so he says and pulled up an invoice for a standard instead of an auto.

He now says can't make the deal at that price. My sales agreement states the above car as an auto, with all the options for the price of $36310. I signed it and the manager signed it. The manger never said the deal could not be done at that time. If that was the case, they should have told me then, not a week later.

What do I do now? Can I still hold them to this argeement? The sales agreement does not seem to state anything that indicates they can not honor the argeement, along with the fact that I gave them a deposit. Should I agree 2 a new price? If so how much should I pay now due 2 their error? (was a$1000 over inv.)


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

If I remember your previous post correctly, you were aware that he was putting in the invoice price rather than the agreed-upon price for the car when he filled out the purchase order.

If you had become confused with all the numbers during the negotiations and he'd written it up as $1000 over MSRP (rather than invoice) and you only realized the mistake later, you would probably have been very unhappy and would have backed out of the deal.

Turnabout being fair play, I say let him correct his error and write an order for the (verbally) agreed price, which was $37,520, yes? 

I assume the $37,520 is "a thousand over invoice" in some manner, like $1000 plus fees or advertising or something...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

How brave are you?

You can try to split the difference. That would make you both happy... you get a better price than you originally were going to pay and he got the sale. But, if you try this and it fails, then you'll either have to take the original price or walk away from it and find a new dealer.


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks 4 the input. You both make very good points. Since this is the car I want I"ll just make the best deal I can and go 4 it.


----------

